# 2021 Turbo Levo rattle sound / motor error



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey all. I have a Turbo Levo comp with 200 miles on it. Starting about 100 miles ago, the motor would die and give me the "motor error" warning light about once every other ride. Starting a couple rides ago, a rattle sound is coming from the motor when I pedal. It's worst when the boost is completely off, but it still makes it under boost. Any ideas?


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Does it sound like this?






(11 seconds in)

What would also be of help to the community is the part of your motor serial number which indicates the manufacturing date (you can find it in the Mission Control app, under "Diagnose", then "Motor"; it's the second set, consisting of 9 digits). We know Specialized/Brose has been doing in-production-run hardware and firmware improvements/fixes on the Mag S. Knowing the production date will add to the total picture.


----------

